# Don't Tease me!



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Forecasters in Cleveland are talking about a major change in the jetstream starting this weekend and becoming very intense by the end of next week, a quote " plowers will make up some substancial ground between now and mid- February" hmmm just putting it in writing so we can talk about it in February


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I heard the same thing. I will beleive it when I see it.


----------

